# I can't!



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I found this on the dreaded 4chan. And it made me laugh.










http://zip.4chan.org/tg/src/1235632944663.jpg


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

No wonder so many eldar still live.

Nice find SoH.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Where'd the link go? I can't see anything on your post.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well I can't see anything, but it can't be as bad as the chaplain doing a sister of battle pic I found


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

its gone man, all gone.

Can you... describe the picture for us?


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Twas a Vindicare about to take out a farseer, as he lines up she takes her helmet and there a lil kids face (it was all amine btw).



Stella Cadente said:


> well I can't see anything, but it can't be as bad as the chaplain doing a sister of battle pic I found


:shok:


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I found this on the dreaded 4chan. And it made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Micklez said:


> Twas a Vindicare about to take out a farseer, as he lines up she takes her helmet and there a lil kids face (it was all amine btw).


In this case, welcome to 2006, that "Love Can Bloom" BS has been around forever.


----------



## 1001st Son (Feb 28, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> well I can't see anything, but it can't be as bad as the chaplain doing a sister of battle pic I found


Sad thing is... I know exactly which picture you're talking about...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

then theres the sister superior with a phallic shaped piece of armour and 2 sister slaves..................40k freaks have sick imaginations


----------

